# More Shad



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Some more that I made for Indian Lake Saugeye. Tried to make a crappie and sunfish to match some forage there, hopefully I did well enough to fool a few. I have enough to test here soon to find out if I should try more like this or make some adjustments.






Sorry for the poor picture quality, I am still trying to figure out my camera.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Those are real nice, great colors.....I know you will catch em on those.

Rod


----------



## ramlund man (Mar 25, 2006)

hey walleyevision....if'n you would ever like to sell a couple of those beauties i'd love to try them out on indian lake --trollin' time isn't too far off--if ya see a black lund mr. pike 18 w/ a 150 honda on it ,don't be shy stop by and say hello-----C'MON SPRING!!!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those are all great patterns. They look like they should run well.

Nice work.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Took them to a local pond today and after a little tuning they are ready to go!

ramlundman, yup trolling season is coming up, I will look for you out there, I will be in a 14t white starcraft. I am not against making money off of lures but at this point I am still quite the rookie, so I need to make sure they catch fish first! I would much rather make friends and fishing partners than money,they last longer, maybe if I see you out there we could work something out, like some lures for a trolling trip or something like that.


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow, some great looking baits.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow those look great! Big daddy 300 and I fished a tournament last year around this time down there last year. White pearl colors worked great! Man did we loose alot of lure in the stump fields though! LOL Be carefull!

You are going to be catching for sure with those!


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

TIGGER said:


> Man did we loose alot of lure in the stump fields though! LOL Be carefull!
> 
> !


I know what you mean, I have become quite proficient at catching the stumps, as long as my drag is set right I dont loose too many though.


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

walleyevision...looks like you have some winners there...I must admit I like the bottom two the best...they both look like fish catchers...you also mentioned you tuned them...how was that process? I have yet to have any of mine at full bore in the water and have no idea if any of them will even work...guess I am wondering what to expect based on your tests.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Fugi, I guess I wouldnt call it an all out tune, just casting and reeling as fast as I could and at slower speeds watching how my line would run and how lure ran when it was closer to shore. The top one wanted to run to its right side and stay there and the bottom one was all over the place. I got them to come back to me pretty straight after about 20 minutes. We will see how they do on the boat here pretty soon.


----------

